# Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)



## Anglerboard-Team (9. Januar 2007)

*JAGD & HUND: Die Welt des Angelfischens in Westfalenhalle 5*





*Dortmund (kh)* – Freunde der Angelfischerei kommen auf der JAGD & HUND vom 30. Januar bis 4. Februar 2007 voll auf ihre Kosten. In Halle 5 erhalten die Besucher umfassende Informationen zur Angelfischerei in den verschiedensten Gewässern, zur Fischerprüfung und zur Biologie bzw. Ökologie einzelner Fischarten. Neben Informationen rund um heimische Gewässer, zahlreiche Vorträge über die unterschiedlichsten Fischarten und Angelreviere sowie Vorführungen zum Thema Fliegenfischen, Wobblerfischen und Kunstköderangeln gibt es in diesem Jahr gleich zwei neue Sonderschauen zu den Themen Meeresangeln und Fischleder.

Im Flächenland Nordrhein-Westfalen hat die Angelfischerei eine große Bedeutung, mehr als 250.000 Fischereischeininhaber gehen dieser Freizeitbeschäftigung nach und befischen Bäche, Flüsse, Kanäle, Seen und Talsperren. Der Fischereiverband NRW gibt auf der JAGD & HUND Informationen zu interessanten und aktuellen Themen rund um das Angeln und die Fischereibiologie und dient als Forum zum Austausch von Informationen für Angelfischer und jeden interessierten Besucher. Im Mittelpunkt stehen 2007 der Wels und der Maifisch.

In tiefere Gewässer geht es mit der neuen Sonderschau „Meeresangeln“. Vorträge, Workshops und persönliche Gespräche mit Angelprofis wie Bernhard Mielitz und Torsten Ahrens führen durch die vielfältige Meeresangelei von der deutschen Ostseeküste, über das Angeln in Norwegen, bis hin zum Fischen in den Weltmeeren auf Blue Marlin. Hier können sich die Besucher hautnah über Knotentechniken, Kartenkunde, bis zum gezielten Fischen auf verschiedene Fischarten der Meere informieren.

Eine weitere neue Sonderschau mit dem Titel „Fischledermuseum“ zeigt, dass Fischereiabfälle durchaus recyclebar sind. Edle Taschen, Kleidungsstücke, Schmuck und Accessoires aus handgegerbtem Fischleder werden präsentiert. 

Der Norwegen-Pavillon hält wieder viele Anregungen für den nächsten Angel-Trip in den hohen Norden bereit, zum Beispiel zum Thema Meer, Fjord- und Süßwasserangeln und das reviernahe Ferienhaus.

Das Bühnenprogramm in Halle 5 bietet wieder viele aktuelle Vorträge. Experten führen die Besucher in unterschiedliche nationale und internationale Gewässer und referieren zu Themen wie „Jerkbait Fishing in Europe“, „Steelheadfischen in Kanada“ „Extrem-Fliegenfischen“ oder „Verreisen mit dem Angelkutter“.

Am großen Teich in Halle 5 entführen die Instruktoren der European Fly Fishing Association (EFFA) in die Welt des Fliegenfischens. Ganz egal ob mit dem Einhand- oder Zweihand-Fliegengerät, ob zum Thema Forellen-, Hecht- oder Lachs- oder gar zur Salzwasser-Fischerei, die Experten haben immer den passenden Tipp für die Besucher parat.

In der Sonderschau „Köderkunst“ machen die international bekannten Kunstköderexperten Bertus Rozemeijer und Uli Beyer mit den Besuchern praktische Streifzüge durch den stark wachsenden Markt der Kunstköderangelei. Am extra-großen Präsentationsbecken erfahren die Besucher, wie die unterschiedlichsten Kunstködertypen besonders erfolgreich in der Praxis eingesetzt werden und erleben quasi aus der Fischperspektive, worin die jeweiligen Reize der künstlichen Köder liegen. Vom Oberflächenköder über den Jerkbait bis zum Gummifisch werden die vielfältigen Köderfamilien alle vorgestellt und praktisch im Wasser demonstriert. 

Auch die Techniken des Fliegenbindens und Rutenbaus können interessierte Besucher auf der JAGD & HUND erlernen: zum Beispiel wie Kunstfliegen ohne Hilfsmittel wie Bindestock oder Bobbin (=Spulenhalter) gebunden werden. Diese Kunst beherrschen nur noch wenige Binder. Detlef Müller zeigt selbst gefertigte Lederschatullen und –etuis für Fliegenfischerutensilien. Die Experten Gerd-Peter Wieditz und Robert Stroh fertigen Angelruten aus Bambusrohr, während Hans-Jürgen Baum und Christian Kuchelmeister das Binden von Nymphen und Trockenfliegen demonstrieren. Für Kinder ist das Binden von Kunstfliegen besonders interessant, denn die von Kinderhand gebundenen Fliegen werden am Ende des Tages prämiert und die drei Besten werden ausgestellt.

Specimen Hunting bedeutet die Jagd auf große Fische. Trotz der nahezu unerschöpflichen, praktischen Möglichkeiten, die das Specimen Hunting dem Angler auch hierzulande bietet, wird es gerade in Deutschland noch wenig betrieben. Die Specimen Hunting Group präsentiert auf der JAGD & HUND wie und vor allem wo man zur Jagd auf Kapitale, Fried- und Raubfischen ansetzen kann. 





Der Deutsche Hechtangler-Club e.V. widmet sich 2007 einem der neuesten und effektivsten Angeltrends: dem Vertikalangeln. Gezeigt werden alle benötigten Materialien über Ruten, Rollen und Köder, bis hin zum Großequipment wie Echolot, Elektromotor und Boot.

Der Verband der Fischzüchter und Teichwirte sorgt in Halle 5 für die kulinarischen Anglerfreuden und zeigt, wie schmackhaft die Fische aus der heimischen Region sein können. Er filetiert die Fische direkt am Stand und zaubert einige Köstlichkeiten aus Rohfisch.

Das Fischen mit Kunstködern, insbesondere mit Wobblern, erfreut sich in Anglerkreisen immer größerer Beliebtheit. Peter Biedron, Experte auf dem Gebiet des Wobblerbaus und der Köderführung, wird auch in diesem Jahr am Stand des Fischereiverbandes zu finden sein. Die Besucher erhalten Einblicke in die Technik des Wobblerbaus und können im Gespräch mit Peter Biedron sicherlich den einen oder anderen Tipp zum Wobblerfischen mit nach Hause nehmen. Verschiedene Möglichkeiten der Köderführung können in einem Aquarium demonstriert und erläutert werden.

Thomas Kubitz ist als Kunstmaler international bekannt. Seine Originale hängen von Ungarn über Norwegen bis in die USA. Unter anderem erstellt er Kalender für die Bereiche Angeln, Fliegenfischen oder Norwegen. Insbesondere die Norwegenkalender sind sehr begehrt, da sie auf original Seekarten gemalt werden. Für 2007 sind wieder drei neue Kalender entstanden, die er in Halle 5 präsentieren wird.

Zu den zahlreichen Aktionsflächen in Halle 5 bieten 2007 die Vorführungen zum Thema „Casting“ in der neuen Halle 3B eine zusätzliche Attraktion für alle Angler- und Fischereifreunde. 

Die JAGD & HUND ist Europas führende Ausstellung für Jagd und Angelfischerei und lockt jährlich um die 70.000 Besucher aus Deutschland und dem angrenzenden Ausland nach Dortmund. Weit über 500 Aussteller zeigen in insgesamt sechs Messehallen ein umfassenden Angebot, dass von Wildhege und -pflege, über Jagdeinrichtungen und Jagdtouristik, Jagdfahrzeuge und Jagdhäuser, Fischerei und Fischfang, Angelreisen und Angelbedarf, bis hin zu Landschafts- und Naturschutz reicht.

Öffnungszeiten der JAGD & HUND: täglich von 10 bis 18 Uhr. Weitere Infos unter www.westfalenhallen.de


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Mahlzeit,
wie schauts aus? Wer von euch geht da hin?


----------



## Laksos (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Wir werden dort sein. Bist du auch da, Franz?


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Hallo Norbert,
ich habs ernsthaft vor. Weiß aber noch nicht genau obs klappt. 
Wenn ich was genaueres weiß meld ich mich mal bei dir.


----------



## Laksos (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Alles klar. Wir sind allerdings unter der Woche dort und haben teilweise ein festes Terminprogramm, könnte dann also zeitlich stramm werden. Aber falls du hinfährst, meld' dich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Honeyball (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Hallo Leute,

bei den Terminen hatte ich's auch schon rein gestellt. Da ist es untergegangen#c 

Also wiederhole ich mal mein Angebot:
Wer zur Jagd und Hund kommt und Lust hat auf ein spontanes abendliches/spätnachmittagliches Treffen zum zwangslosen Fachsimpeln und eventuell gemeinsamer Nahrungsaufnahme, der sollte sich einfach mal hier melden.
Ich würde dann irgend ein gut auffindbares Restaurant ausgucken und uns 'nen Tisch reservieren...
Termin: Freitag, 2.2. oder Samstag, 3.2.07
Alles Weitere, wenn sich was abzeichnet.


----------



## Laksos (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Eine gute Idee an sich!#6 

Aber aus den o.g. Zeitgründen würde sich das bei mir auf nicht viel mehr als auf mal "Hallo" sagen beschränken, zumal wir an einem anderen Tag in Dortmund sind; schade.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

@honeball...wollte eigentlich auch hin, nur muß ich ja leider am 03.02. früh morgens in den Flieger Richtung Karibik steigen...

gruß Stefan


----------



## Honeyball (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Scheint boardieseitig nicht so das allgemeine Interesse zu finden, weder die Messe noch das Treffen...

Na, was soll's, ich schau sporadisch hier rein, wenn sich noch jemand dazu melden möchte...


----------



## Uschi+Achim (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Uschi und ich werden am Donnerstag 1.2. zur Messe fahren.
Vieleicht sieht man sich......

MfG
Achim


----------



## Honeyball (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass kein Boardietreffen anlässlich Jagd und Hund stattfindet. Hab auch beschlossen, selbst nicht hin zu gehen, es sei denn, hier kommen jetzt lauter begeisterte Messeberichte rein....


----------



## ente (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Ne Honny lass es bleiben, die haben ne mittlere Preismacke. Für Jäger ist es interesant aber für Angler ist bald nix mehr da.
Die haben die Preise für die Aussteller so dermaßen angehoben das da mit sonderangeboten nichts mehr zu machen ist.
Das einzige was da noch wächst ist der Teich in der Mitte der Halle damit es nicht zu leer da aussieht.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Wie sieht es im Bereich Fliegenfischen aus? Mehr als 2 Stände oder eher so wie in den letzetn JAhren?


----------



## Honeyball (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Ja, ich glaub's auch, ente.
Lass die Jäger mal lieber unter sich sein.
Das Angelmesse-Highlight im Westen scheint sich wohl in Duisburg zu etablieren.


----------



## ente (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Honny..............haste auf jedenfal recht. Torsten, sind zwei da wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## theactor (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Hi,



> oder _eher so_ wie in den letzetn JAhren


 
eher so  

War gestern da; natürlich immer spannend durch Angelgerät zu schlendern - der Mega-Aufreger war es m.E. aber nicht (vielleicht einfach, weil sich seit dem letzten Jahr nicht viel getan hat).
Einige Vorträge fand ich ganz spannend - und spektakulär sind auf dieser Messe einfach die Vielzahl an Traumhunden :l 

|wavey:


----------



## m@ddy (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Wie sieht es im Bereich Fliegenfischen aus? Mehr als 2 Stände oder eher so wie in den letzetn JAhren?


 
Ja es sind 2 Stände dort, Stenzel und der "Angelsachse"
Diese sind auch neben Ulli Beyer´s Truppe die Highlights.

Der Eintritt ist aus anglerische Sicht einfach zu hoch.

Ich werde lieber nächstes Jahr wieder nach Duisburg fahren.#h


----------



## Torsten Rühl (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Da ich auf einer Regionalen Messe bin am Wochenende ist ein Angelkollege gestern vor dem Aufbauen unseres Standes total enttäuscht von der Messe gekommen.
Da muss man sich mal fragen woran das liegt. Doe Boot war auch sehr mager ausgestattet mit Ständen. Wäre es nicht besser wenn man sich auf ein Event konzentriert?


----------



## Laksos (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Jagd & Hund in Dortmund (30.01 - 04-02.07)*

Na ja, kommt vielleicht drauf an, mit welchen Erwartungen man dort hin geht. Wir waren gestern auch da, und uns hat es eigentlich ganz gut gefallen!#6 

Leider hatten wir zu wenig Zeit, uns an den für uns interessanten Ständen (von denen es doch so einige gab) etwas länger aufzuhalten und genauer zu stöbern.


----------

